# Seiko SKX 7s26-0020



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

*Seiko SKX 7s26-0020*


View Advert


Anyone have a Seiko SKX 7s26-0020 case back? corrosion free.

Cheaper the better to be honest as its for a restoration.

Anyone 




*Advertiser*

PC-Magician



*Date*

26/10/19



*Price or Trade Value*

£10.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

